# Salamanders.



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

My daughter has a thing for these little creatures but we dont really know much about them.

Is there a particular type that are best to keep?

What sort of thing do they eat?

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i don't know what kind of salamanders you have there... they are usually easy to care for. you need to keep them cool and moist. they'll eat tiny bugs and tiny worms. i used to keep many.... we have so many kinds here.... easy to collect and very vivid colors... someone besides me can help you with the european salamanders..i just know about american ones. i still catch them.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

here read this stuff its a good basic info to salamander care Salamanders and Newts as Pets - Care of Pet Salamanders

also check out http://www.caudata.org/

good first salamanders or newt 

fire salamander 
fire belly newts 
tiger salamander


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Caudata Culture - Caresheets 
this is a good page


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

wouldnt reccomend collecting your own in england, alot of our amphibian populations are in decline and most of them are protected by law.

chinese fire bellied newts are quite hardy with the right set up, for the most part there aquatic but its reccomended they be given some form of basking area. if your used to keeping fish id reccomend those or axoltyls.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*salamanders*

she said salamanders not newts. in the uk we only have newts. lol


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Fire salamanders are the classic. Even their generic name is Salamandra. The care sheets already posted will give you the idea what they neeed.

and they're black and yellow. or yellow and black.


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh cheers for the info. Will have a read through it all.

Definately looking for salamanders and not newts.:lol2:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

my bad didnt realise you were specifically considering salamanders, in that case id say fire salamanders of course... but temps are a bit of an issue with them.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> my bad didnt realise you were specifically considering salamanders, in that case id say fire salamanders of course... but temps are a bit of an issue with them.


Fire Salamanders would be good, but like said temps for them can be tricky as they need to be kept quite cool and so can overheat easily on just on mildly warm days.
I used to have mine in a viv set up with cool stats and mini fans to keep the viv cool.


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

Mandarin newts, also called mandarin salamanders (tylototriton shanjing) are a good bet and the can stand higher temps.




























fire sals may be a bad starter as they are nocturnal and very secretive,whereas mandarins are quite the opposite, they become very tame and are always begging for food.


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh they are pretty.


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

they look cool almost like a clingon,


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i used to keep mine in the refridgerator in plastic containers with wet paper towels in them..they were very happy.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Tiger salamanders are great! my female is always looking for food lol...as soon as i open the exoterra she normally comes waddling straight out..:lol2:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

here is the lady in question...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

very nice ian.g!! very nice!:no1: i wish we had them here...just marbled here....


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks HABU she is lovely, and always happy to see me! :flrt: even if she does try eating my fingers!:lol2: i am thinking of getting another ornate horned frog (i had a stat problem and his tank over heated!  )...or maybe an african bullfrog...


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

HABU said:


> very nice ian.g!! very nice!:no1: i wish we had them here...just marbled here....


Could you, please, arrange for a localised trans-dimensional instability so that we can get them here .


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Axel01 said:


> Could you, please, arrange for a localised trans-dimensional instability so that we can get them here .


 marbleds?... i wish sending stuff there was easier... you have too much red tape and fees at every turn... shame, here no one gives salamanders a seconds notice.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

ooh i love the mandarin sals and tiger sals... anyone know where i can get one  ?


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

They are all really nice but im beginning to wonder if they are going to be a little hard for my daughter to keep.

Space is a bit of an issue so we cant have anything that will require a large housing.

She is only 11 so I will have to look into it more.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Vicky12 said:


> They are all really nice but im beginning to wonder if they are going to be a little hard for my daughter to keep.
> 
> Space is a bit of an issue so we cant have anything that will require a large housing.
> 
> She is only 11 so I will have to look into it more.


 
Common Name: Tiger Salamander
Latin name: Ambystoma tigrinum
Native to: Southern Canada to Mexico
Size: 6 - 13 inches snout-tail length
Life span: If kept properly they can survive 15 - 20 years in captivity

General appearance: The tiger salamander has wide rounded snout with a stocky body and small eyes. The coloration varies from black to olive green to even yellow. There are usually dark spots or blotches on a lighter background or yellow spots on a dark body giving it its "tiger" markings. Males generally have a longer tail.
Housing requirements:
Enclosure: A 10-gallon or 15-gallon aquarium with a secure wire mesh top is adequate for one to two tiger salamanders.
Temperature: Daytime temperatures can range from 65° - 75° F wile nighttime temperatures can drop as low as 60° F.
Heat/Light: Tiger salamanders do well at room temperature and rarely need any additional heat sources. UV light is also not required, but they will do well with photo period provided by a regular fluorescent light.
Substrate: Substrates which can hold humidity and allow for burrowing are preferred. Bedding such as potting soil (without vermiculite), ground coconut, ground cypress and sphagnum moss can all be used.
Environment: Tiger salamanders are nocturnal and like moist surroundings with places to hide and burrow. Live plants can be used to help maintain the enclosures humidity levels. Pieces of drift wood and cork bark also provide great places for your salamander to hide as well. A large shallow water dish should also be provided.
Diet: Tiger salamanders eat anything they can fit in their mouths in the wild. In captivity they can be fed crickets, earthworms, wax worms and night crawlers. They can also occasionally be offered pinky mice. Catching wild insects to feed your salamander can be risky as these insects may contain pesticides and be harmful to your salamander. Because these salamanders can be cannibalistic it is not recommended to house smaller salamanders with larger salamanders.
Maintenance: The enclosure should be spot cleaned as needed and thoroughly cleaned and disinfected on a regular basis. A 5% bleach solution makes an excellent disinfectant. It is extremely important to completely rinse the enclosure and cage accessories so as to not poison the salamanders. Like all amphibians, salamanders' skin is very sensitive to the environment and the oils and salts from your hands could harm your salamander. It is recommended to handle these animals and little as possible and thoroughly wash your hands before and after handling the salamander and any cage accessories. Fresh non-chlorinated water should be provided daily.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tiger Salamanders (Ambystoma tigrinum and A. mavortium) 

Introduction: Tiger salamanders are rewarding to keep in captivity. They grow large, have an impressive appetite, do not require complex care, can live for over fifteen years in captivity, and are bold compared to other closely related species. Tiger salamanders are variable in color and pattern, and range from olive-brown with black blotches, to dark black with yellow rings and bars, to bright green with black lines and swirls. Adults can grow to 13 inches (33 cm) in length, but most generally mature to between 9 and 10 inches (23 and 25 cm). 
Cage: Tiger salamanders are best kept individually. A standard 15 gallon aquarium that measures 24 inches long by 12 inches wide by 12 inches high (61 cm by 30 cm by 30 cm) is enough space for one adult. A secure screen cover should be used to prevent escapes. An aquarium background or black poster board can be taped to three sides of the aquarium to help reduce stress and make the salamander feel secure. 
Tigers salamanders belong to the genus Ambystoma, commonly called mole salamanders because of their preference to stay hidden underground much of the time. In captivity a substrate that allows these mole salamanders to burrow is best. A soil mixture based off of coconut husk fiber (bed-a-beast, forest bed, eco earth, etc.) often works well. Avoid any soil that contains perlite, vermiculite, small pieces of bark, or gravel. I use a soil that consists mostly of coconut husk fiber and cypress mulch. Other substrate options include leaf litter, top soil, or commercially available soil mixes that do not contain the harmful ingredients listed above. Foam rubber or moist paper towels can be used for temporary setups or quarantine cages. When a simple substrate like paper towels is used it will need to be changed often. Avoid using gravel, reptile cage carpeting, or small pieces of bark because these can be harmful to salamanders if accidentally ingested and do not hold moisture well. Whatever substrate is used, it should never become soggy or waterlogged for extended periods of time. It can be beneficial to keep the tank at an angle, so that one end is slightly raised. This allows for a moisture gradient to develop within the substrate so that the raised end remains dryer than the lower end. 
Shelters, hide spots, and decor in the cage can consist of cork bark tubes and flats, small logs, fake plants, rocks, and pieces of drift wood. Tiger salamanders should be provided with something to burrow under, large pieces of cork bark and driftwood work well. Artificial plants and patches of moist dried moss can be added for aesthetics. Live plants can also be used but should be left in their pots so that they do not get uprooted when the salamander is digging. 


Temperature: Tiger salamanders can be kept between 60°F (16°C) and 70°F (21°C). They are somewhat tolerant of warmer temperatures when compared to other mole salamanders, but the cage should not be allowed to rise above 78°F (27°C). Cool conditions are not a problem for tiger salamanders, and drops down to 50°F (10°C) do not present a problem. It is recommended that tiger salamanders are kept either in an air conditioned room or cool basement so that the temperature stays within this range and does not get too hot. 
Water: A clean, shallow source of water should always be available. Make sure that it isn't too deep because tiger salamanders don't swim well. Change the water everyday or when it appears dirty. If tap water is being used, treat it with tap water conditioner to remove chlorine, chloramines, and heavy metals. Bottled spring water can be used instead of tap water. 
Food: One of the most enjoyable qualities of tiger salamanders is their tremendous appetite. They feed a variety of invertebrates, including crickets, night crawlers, earth worms, wax worms, super worms, silkworms, and roaches. Crickets and worms should compose the majority of their diet, and can be offerred in small quantities twice a week. Other food items can be substituted for crickets or worms every few feedings. It is often helpful to feed young salamanders in smaller quantities more frequently. Some large adult salamanders will accept pre-killed pinky or fuzzy mice, but these should only be fed rarely, if ever. Adult salamanders should have their food dusted in high quality reptile vitamin and mineral supplements every two to four feedings while juveniles should have their food supplemented at every feeding.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*tiger salamanders*

tiger salamanders are great i have 4 of them but they are hard to get hold of i paid in total £170 for all 4 hear are two of them:










this picture was taken a long time ago they have got alot bigger and changed patterns.


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the info Habu. I'll copy it and print it off.

It all looks quite straight forward. The one thing that is a hang up though is the handling.

My daughter is a very hands on person so thats something we would have to consider.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I hardly no anything about salamanders, but a 11 yr old keeping them?. I totally expect that you can teach her the care ect, but im 13 and finding it weird with the humidity, heating (with my American Green Tree frog). You think, yeah its a salamander they've Got to be easy, but in true life its completely alot more than that. I was thinking along the lines of a ADF (african dwarf frog). Stay small, totally aquatic, no need to worry about humidity ect. Small housing, got great little personallitys too!!.

I'm totally for your daughter having one, but a bit worried if she could keep up with the care.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

lol i've been doin some research and i love the emperor/crocodile/mandarin newt/sal  and i really want one :lol:

anyone here keep em? any pics of em or setups ? ta!


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> I'm totally for your daughter having one, but a bit worried if she could keep up with the care.


Thats why I asked here for information so that I could make the right decision on whether I allow her to have them.

At the moment it would be a no, but thats more for personal reasons I'd rather not disclose.


----------

